# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Vierter Informationstag Prostatakrebs in Bielefeld

## WolfhardD

Ein besonderes Highlight steht bei der Bielefelder PSA Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs auf dem Oktoberprogramm: Am Freitag 10. Oktober kommt die Chefonkologin der Kasseler Habichtswaldklinik und Sprecherin des Arbeitskreises komplementäre Onkologie in der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft, Frau Dr. Jutta Hübner, nach Bielefeld. Die gefragte Ärztin und internistische Onkologin wird in ihrem Vortrag "Naturheilkunde in der Onkologie - alternativ, komplementär oder überflüssig?" Antworten geben, die die traditionelle Trennung von Schulmedizin und Erfahrungsheilkunde hinter sich lassen. Im Anschluß wird der Leiter der Berliner Selbsthilfegruppe, Hanns-Jörg Fiebrandt, über seine Erfahrungen und Erfolge mit einer veränderten Ernährung bei Prostatakrebs berichten. Nach den Vorträgen wird es Möglichkeiten zu Fragen an die Referenten geben.

Die Veranstaltung im Bielefelder Gemeindehaus der Neustädter Marienkirche am Papenmarkt, zu der auch die PK-Selbsthilfegruppen aus den Kreisen Gütersloh, Paderborn und Lippe eingeladen wurden, wendet sich an Betroffene mit Prostatakrebs und deren Angehörige, aber auch an andere Krebskranke. Beginn ist um 15.00 Uhr, der Eintritt ist frei.
Wolfhard D. Frost
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## Hans-W.

> "Naturheilkunde in der Onkologie - alternativ, komplementär oder überflüssig?"


Hallo Wolfhard,
da ich mich gerade genau mit diesem Thema beschäftige, aber leider am 10ten zur MRT nach Wittlich/Eifel muss, wäre ich dankbar wenn Du mir/uns ein paar Gedanken zum obigen Thema aus der Veranstaltung mitteilen könntest.
Beste Grüße,
Hans-W.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Wolfhard,

den Vortrag von Frau Dr. Hübner kennen schon einige, sie ist eine Schulmedizinerin, aber trotzdem sehr zu empfehlen.

 Den Vortrag von Hans-Jörg würde mich in "Schriftform" sehr interessieren, vielleicht kannst du erneut so schön mitschreiben, wie bei uns in Stuttgart. Auch ich kann leider nicht kommen, die  BWler treffen sich.

Gruß Konrad

----------

